

Exploiting Cannabinoid-Induced Cytotoxic Autophagy to Drive Melanoma Cell Death - alexcasalboni
http://www.nature.com/jid/journal/vaop/naam/pdf/jid201545a.pdf

======
scentoni
Reminds me of this: [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/20/marijuana-lung-
canc...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/20/marijuana-lung-
cancer_n_3474960.html)

